

Apple's Genius Ads Are Designed for Noisy Environments - siglesias
http://blog.teaapp.com/post/28487337172/advertising-geniuses-blowing-it-apples-genius-ads-are

======
digitalengineer
Good one! Didn't think of it that way and I MUTE everything that's a
commercial. It's the button I use most.

